# first time with lamb



## pike2 (Dec 1, 2012)

found at walmart and the price wasn't to bad,   i didn't take much in regards to taking notes,  just 250/180   apple and small amount of hickory.   they were good and tender but on the greasy side,  trimming most of the fat off might of helped or putting the fat side down when smoking them. if cheep enough id try them again.













lamb1.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 1, 2012


















lam3f.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 1, 2012


















lam5.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 1, 2012


















lam7.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 1, 2012


















lam8.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 1, 2012


















lam9.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 1, 2012


















lam13t.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 1, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks nice. With that fat cap id def trim it off if I was you.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 2, 2012)

if there is a next time ill will trim off most of the fat


----------

